# Wanted: Orlando Nov 18 to 25



## MrsDanielle (Oct 5, 2013)

Looking for min. 1 bedroom for 3 adults, pref a Marriott or Bonnet Creek. Pls respond if there is anything available


----------



## chapjim (Oct 5, 2013)

MrsDanielle said:


> Looking for min. 1 bedroom for 3 adults, pref a Marriott or Bonnet Creek. Pls respond if there is anything available



That's Monday-Monday.  Hard to do.  Timeshares are geared to weekend check-in/check-out.


----------



## jhoug (Oct 6, 2013)

*I have Bonnet Creek Nov 16-23*

2 BR deluxe $560 for the 7 nights. 
It's posted in Rentals offered. 
The previous poster is right about Mon-Mon check-ins. 
Although Wyndham is a points system, and Mon check-ins are allowed. 
That ends up being a split week and costs the owners 2 guest certificates.


----------

